# Dish Network Receiver Access



## woodybeetle (Feb 28, 2008)

I am looking into the possibility of the following and hoped that someone out there could assist or point me in the right direction.

I need to be able to communicate and control a large amount of Dish 311 receivers. When I needed to do this with D* I used a system known as HEMS which is available to the market. Does anyone have any suggestions. Do the receivers communicate via phone line commands, can these be utilized etc.

Please PM me for more details.:hurah:


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

311 can't be controlled like that. The only way to control them is with an IR remote. IIRC however 381's can be controlled with one of those systems. However (IMHO) if your planning on doing something like "Providing programming in a hotel/motel" environment you'd be better off using 322's in UHF Pro mode. You would be able to provide up to 15 TVs with programming.


Now if you're planning on taking over the world by hijacking all of E's 311's I can't help you there


----------



## woodybeetle (Feb 28, 2008)

Not the world, just trying to control 80 receivers in my headends, it would allow me to limi the number of truck rolls needed thus saving money and time for other needed projects ie boat time.


----------

